# 2019 Cannondale Cujo Neo 130 2 -- good value?



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

2019 Cannondale Cujo Neo 130 2, MSRP $5800
Sorry about the crappy photo
Cannondale website link

Frame: aluminum, 148x12 boost
Drive system: Shimano STEPS E8000, 250w
Battery: Shimano STEPS BT-E8020, 504Wh
Shock: RockShox Deluxe R, 130mm, DebonAir
Fork: Rockshox Revelation, 130mm travel
Drivetrain: SRAM NX Eagle, 34 x 11-50
Brakes: Shimano MT520
Seatpost: Cannondale DownLow Dropper, 150mm
Rims: WTB STX i29 TCS, 32h, tubeless

Although I know nothing about e-bikes, I do know that this is nowhere near a top of the line bike. Which is okay with me, I'm not looking for a top of the line bike, I'm looking for one that I can afford. What I really want to know is does this bike offer reasonable value for the money.

I've owned a Rockshox Revelation fork and Deluxe shock so I know what those are about. I know NX Eagle is heavy and targeted to OEM bikes but I don't know how it performs. If it performs well, I'm okay with it. Drive systems -- Shimano's or anyone else's -- are mysteries to me.

In short, I don't know what I don't know. Input on drive system, perceptions of overall value &/or insights & recommendations will be much appreciated. TIA
=sParty


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> View attachment 1226767
> 
> 2019 Cannondale Cujo Neo 130 2, MSRP $5800
> Sorry about the crappy photo
> ...


That actually looks like a pretty good deal. The Shimano E8000 system is awesome, some would say the best out there. I like that they put 165mm cranks on it, I love the 34x50 low gear, and 27.5x2.8" tires are awesome on a trail ebike. Also, having a dropper as a stock item saves you from dropping the motor to install one later. I have 11-speed NX on both of my ebikes and the shifting is flawless. I don't know if the 12-speed is as good, but the 11 speed version is great.

With all that said, you could get a 2018 Focus Jam2 from jensonusa.com for $4000. Specs are similar, except it uses Shimano 11-speed gearing which is not quite as low as the Eagle NX. For the $1800 you would save, you could get a lot of upgrades for the Focus, including the second battery option.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

honkinunit said:


> That actually looks like a pretty good deal. The Shimano E8000 system is awesome, some would say the best out there. I like that they put 165mm cranks on it, I love the 34x50 low gear, and 27.5x2.8" tires are awesome on a trail ebike. Also, having a dropper as a stock item saves you from dropping the motor to install one later. I have 11-speed NX on both of my ebikes and the shifting is flawless. I don't know if the 12-speed is as good, but the 11 speed version is great.
> 
> With all that said, you could get a 2018 Focus Jam2 from jensonusa.com for $4000. Specs are similar, except it uses Shimano 11-speed gearing which is not quite as low as the Eagle NX. For the $1800 you would save, you could get a lot of upgrades for the Focus, including the second battery option.


Thank you. After I posted, I looked at Cannondale's "lesser" emtb, the Cujo NEO 130 4. I'm not into the POS Recon fork but I've got a spare Pike I can throw on, the rest seems like it may be a better value at $4200. I'm okay with the Shimano gearing. I still ride mountain bikes, too. 
=sParty


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

I'd rather buy a 2018 closeout deal than a 2019 model at full blown retail. Did you know the Specialized Levo Comp Carbon is on closeout for almost the same price ($5,999)? And the 2018 Haibikes are about 20% off, but that discount will drastically increase to about 40-50% in the next few months (at least that's what happened last year). Take a look at the deals at Wheel World in Los Angeles:

https://www.wheelworld.com/

And I think an Eagle drivetrain with a 34 tooth chainring is absurd on an e-bike. A 34x50 is awfully low and geared towards regular mountain bikes. You will never use gears that low on an e-bike. Also keep in mind that the typical drivetrain on an e-bike lasts about 500-1,000 miles before having to replace the chain and cassette. Eagle components are still very expensive. I would much rather get a Shimano or SRAM 1x11. Or if you ride asphalt to the trails (like I do), maybe go with a 2x10.

And a negative note on Cannondale. I bought a new Scalpel SI (not e-bike) 6 months ago from my LBS. This is my first and last Cannondale. The bike is awesome, but there is a known defect in the rear shocks (Rockshox XX remote). Cannondale will not address it nor stand behind their bike. Their support is HORRIBLE. All I hear are good things about Specialized support, so I'm jealous. I will never buy a Cannondale again.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

howardv said:


> I'd rather buy a 2018 closeout deal than a 2019 model at full blown retail. Did you know the Specialized Levo Comp Carbon is on closeout for almost the same price ($5,999)? And the 2018 Haibikes are about 20% off, but that discount will drastically increase to about 40-50% in the next few months (at least that's what happened last year). Take a look at the deals at Wheel World in Los Angeles:
> 
> https://www.wheelworld.com/
> 
> ...


I have to disagree on the gearing. If you ride really steep stuff, like Slickrock in Moab, the low gearing is still necessary. The motors do not have the torque at low crank RPM to overcome a really steep grade at the necessarily low speeds on some trails. Spinning a lower gear is the ticket, even with an ebike. Not to mention that riding super steep stuff in high gears, even with assist, will ruin your knees.

If you ride rolling terrain or long, steady, 6% grades, then the higher gearing is OK, but for the really steep, rocky terrain in the west, or on slickrock, the super low gears are a godsend.

I'll agree with you on Cannondale. I've heard from multiple sources that they are not what they used to be as far as customer service, which used to be outstanding. They are now owned by a conglomerate that also owns Schwinn, GT, Mongoose, and a couple of other brands. Only a very few of their very high end pro rider road bikes are still made in the US, the rest are Taiwan/China. Another US bike company that is just a shell of its former self. They still makes some good bikes, but the company is generic corporate poo at this point.


----------

